# Good deal ?



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ths looks like a good deal especially when some of the bands we are talking about £10 a bottle, I appreciate I haven't used it but often they come back from a groomers smelling scrummy x 

http://www.groomerssupplies.com/pro...poo-fragrance-taster-pack-detail#.UeQw28u9KSM


----------

